# Suche Kreative Ideen für mein Avatar



## Company_Q (9. August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, hat einer mal ne Idee, was ich noch so tolles mit meinem Avatar anstellen kann? Bin leider an einem Versuch klälich hängen geblieben, wenn euch was einfällt, dann sagt bescheid. Es soll eigentlich nur das _Q gezeigt werden, hab schon an ein Matrix Effeckt gedacht, aber das hat ja mittlerweile jeder 

The _Q


----------



## EchseKiuta (9. August 2004)

*puuh*

Da gibt es wirklich viele Möglichkeiten! Du könntest ein Netz einfügen! Oder das "_Q" in eine Kugel einfügen! Glaskugel oder so....! Du kannst "_Q" als 3D-Text machen!

Aber am besten schreibst du nochmal genauer wie es am Ende wirken soll.....!


Gruss EchseKiuta


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. August 2004)

Du kannst deinen Avatar ja auch als gif animieren.
Da du jetzt ja schon einen Glow-Efekt hast kannste das so machen das du zuerst das _Q als schwarzes Objekt auf weißem Grund hast und dann schwarzer Hintergrund mit Glow, so als ob das Licht ausgemacht wurde.
Oder du machst ein 3D-Gitter und läßt ne Textur wie Wasser an dem _Q herrunterlaufen welches dann das Gitter bedekt.

MFG


----------



## Company_Q (10. August 2004)

Mal so ne Frage: Was versteht ihr unter Netz und mit welchem Programm kann ich sowas einfügen? (Meint ihr evtl. ein Gitter?) Das mit einer Kugel habe ich schon versucht, aber noch keine Glaskugel...das hört sich aber gut an! Gibt es da ein Tutorial oder ein Filter für? Ich gucke mal selber  nach, aber wenn ihr eins kennt, dann postet es doch bitte.
Das mit dem Wasser hört sich cool an, aber leider nicht so mein Geschmack, sorry. Was ich noch geil finde, ist so ein Matrix Style, wenn die Buchstaben (Grün) gerade herangezoomt werden und man sieht überall so Verzerrungen in den Buchstaben...das wäre aufjedenfall ein Versuch wert!
Anbei noch die Kugel:


----------



## EchseKiuta (10. August 2004)

Ja, also mit Netz mein ich natürlich ein Gitter! 

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten eine Glaskugel zu erstellen:

-Die eine ist eine Aneinanderkettung von Filtern:

http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/tut_glass_orb.php

-Die andere bezieht sich auf das Selektieren mit dem Eclipse-Werkzeug:

http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/tut_glass_button.php

Die beiden Links haben mir bei meiner Arbeit auch sehr geholfen!

Nebenbei hoffe ich , das ich Dir helfen konnte!

Greets EchseKiuta


----------



## Company_Q (10. August 2004)

Danke, der erste Link ist richtig cool, werde mich mal demnächst hinsetzen und ausprobieren, aber mich graußt es jetzt schon den Buchstaben da einzufügen und richtig zu verzerren! Falls noch jemand was hat, immer her damit  Bin offen für neues.

_Q


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. August 2004)

Eine Verzerrung des Buchstabens kannst du eigentlich in Photoshop mit dem 3D-Filter oder einem 3D-Programm hinbekommen.


----------



## Company_Q (11. August 2004)

Jo, wie man eine Verzerrung in PS macht weiß ich  Ist ja nicht schlimm! Hier das Resultat, würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer noch bei der Verzerrung helfen könnte, z.B. möchte ich, das die obere Seite des Q's etwas mehr zur Beule wird, der Rest aber so bleibt. Braucht ihr die psd dazu oder geht es so, sonst setzt ich mal kurz den Link:  http://reservoirs.xardas.lima-city.de/qgel.psd

Vielen Dank sagt

The _Q

PS: Die Schriftart soll Impact sein.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Hi,
welche Schrift hast du denn verwendet?
Ich denke es ist die Impact, oder?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Also ich hab dir hier die datei mal mit nem neuen _Q angehängt.


----------



## Company_Q (11. August 2004)

Aber Hallo! Sieht echt gut aus,sag mal, wie hast du das gemacht? Sieht nach einem Lupeneffeckt aus, aber die Schatten, da weiß ich nicht ob du die per Airbrush oder per Filter eingebracht hast? Hmmm...aber leider muss ich dir sagen, dass ich eher die Schrift eingebeult haben möchte und nicht ausgebeult, also genau andersrum....ich trixe mal noch ein wenig!

THX


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Also ich habe das jetzt mit 3d Studio Max gemacht, weil da stimmt dann die biegung und der Schattenwurf, ist also realistisch genau. Mit dem Airbrush hätte ich den Schatten natürlich auch machen können, es gibt glaube ich nen Lupeneffekt bei KPT aber diese Filter sind manchmal echt blöd einzustellen.
 Das mit dem eingebeult hab ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden, wenn du meinst das du eine stärkere Biegung haben möchtest stimmt das ja dann nicht mehr mit deiner Kugel überein.


----------



## Company_Q (11. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DirtyWorld _
> *Also ich habe das jetzt mit 3d Studio Max gemacht, weil da stimmt dann die biegung und der Schattenwurf, ist also realistisch genau. Mit dem Airbrush hätte ich den Schatten natürlich auch machen können, es gibt glaube ich nen Lupeneffekt bei KPT aber diese Filter sind manchmal echt blöd einzustellen.
> Das mit dem eingebeult hab ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden, wenn du meinst das du eine stärkere Biegung haben möchtest stimmt das ja dann nicht mehr mit deiner Kugel überein. *



Hmmm...du kennst garantiert den Löffeltrick  *g* Also, wenn du den Löffel so hältst, dass du die Ausbeulung ansiehst, dann hast du den Effeckt, den du in der PSD gemacht hast, drehst du den Löffel aber um 180° in der Horizontalen, dann kriegst du den Effeckt, den ich gerne haben möchte. Verstanden  OK, ich hoffe das hilft. Mit dem 3d Studio Max hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet, scheint aber eine Anschaffung wert zu sein!

The _Q dankt euch sehr!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Also du möchtest das das _Q auf der Hinterseite der durchsichtigen Kugel ist.
Das mit der Anschaffung sollte man sich wirklich gut überlegen, das teil kostet so um die 3000 Euro. Aber auf www.discreet.de gibts ne kostenlose Demoversion mit der läßt es sich auch ganz gut arbeiten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2004)

Hi,
also ich hatte an deinem Avatar nochn bischen rumexperimentiert  aber so wie du das wolltest sah es einfach mit meinen methoden nicht unbedingt gut aus, zumindest nicht mehr als das was ich dr zuletzt gemacht hatte.

MFG


----------



## Company_Q (7. September 2004)

Vielen Dank noch fürs Probieren, ich habe selber nichts mehr gefunden, wie es besser sein könnte, deswegen bleibe ich vorerst bei diesem Design. THX for all!

_Q


----------

